# Naws!



## PacoTaco (Apr 23, 2004)

I just got a 240, its got 135,000 miles on it. I wan't to know how much naws I can use. Cause one of my friends told me i could put like 150 shot cause I have a auto trans? Is this true. Oh yea I have a 89 hatchback.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

PacoTaco said:


> I just got a 240, its got 135,000 miles on it. I wan't to know how much naws I can use. Cause one of my friends told me i could put like 150 shot cause I have a auto trans? Is this true. Oh yea I have a 89 hatchback.



sure you can install a 150 shot... if you only plan on using it once...lol... then getting a new friend.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

150 shot :jawdrop: . If you use that much I want to see it on video. Its going to be stupid to use Nitrous Oxide with an auto tranny and 150 shot will blow that engine sky high. But I do want it on video. And slap that friend for being stupid. Does he drive a riced out civic?


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

PacoTaco said:


> I just got a 240, its got 135,000 miles on it. I wan't to know how much naws I can use. Cause one of my friends told me i could put like 150 shot cause I have a auto trans? Is this true. Oh yea I have a 89 hatchback.



I'll be watching this thread. i'm not sure if you are really serious. so if it goes to a flame fest i'll lock it. but. first off... it's Nitrous. not NAWZ. please learn the proper term before you come to discuss it. second i would not run any nitrous on a 89 SOHC. you will blow the headgasket. those engines are notorious for blowing headgaskets in stock form. if you HAVE to do it. then maybe a 50 wet at most.


----------



## PacoTaco (Apr 23, 2004)

My buddy drives a new 350z. Ijust got my d/l last week so i cant waite to get a sr or even a rb. :fluffy:


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

welcome to the forums and be careful with the car until you swap it!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

tell your buddy to throw the 150shot on his car and video tape that. i'd like to see that  but on your car, do it right before you swap your engine when you dont need yours anymore.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

omg that would be hilarious. if your starting a swap the next day, borrow some nitrous from somebody and strap it on there.... video tape your engine going boom with a big shot nitrous, not naws


----------



## PacoTaco (Apr 23, 2004)

OMG my dad just said that i could order this http://www.flashoptions.com/product.asp?prodID=239 Im so happy. 3k seams realy good.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that's all fine and dandy - if you dont want to see your money or purchase ever again. do some research on a company before you buy from them. very rarely has anyone got anything from that company.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

stay away from then. I have heard nothing but bad about Flash Options.


----------



## PacoTaco (Apr 23, 2004)

Well im still waiteing for my motor, I ordered an s14 black top, but cause its been so long there goin to give me a s15 for an extra 500 bucks, this sounds so sweet, i cant waite.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

are u fucking retarded or are u joking :lame: u have an s13


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

so you ordered a motor from flash options, like we said not to. and since you havent seen your motor or your money, they offer you another bullshit deal, and your going to give them more money? you really need to take a look at these guys. turn around and see the company whos raping you.


----------

